# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Fotot e anetareve e forumit.

## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ky eshte Sokoli.

Per me teper kliko ketu .

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

ndersa ky... ah ky jam une... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ky eshte Faith.

Per me teper kliko ketu.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ky eshte Ermond...

Ketu keni dhe prezantimin e tij.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Kjo eshte Denisa...

Per ta njohur me mire cupen, klikoni ketu, po mos bini mrene kollaj se ajo iu le te mbyteni.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Kurse kjo goca simpatike ketu eshte KaMeLaaa..
Nqs doni ta njihni me mire klikoni ketu.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ky eshte Shqiptari02.

Per me shume rreth tij klikoni  ketu.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Kurse kjo goca me syt' e bukur ketu eshte shanon.

Qe ta njihni me mire klikoni ketu.

----------


## darkman

pershendetje te gjitheve
Sot mora edhe un guximin te ve foton time ne forum.Shiheni vajza dhe kenaquni me foton time

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Kjo eshte Fiori.

Qe ta njihni me mire, shkoni ketu.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Albo. 

(Albasoul.!!..., :i habitur!:   ...I Madhi.!!... :i habitur!:   :ngerdheshje:  )

(Qeka alamet kingu dreqi...)

Per ta njohur me mire klikoni ketu.

----------


## Olti

Ja dhe prezantimi im.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ndersa ky eshte Kacaku...

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ky eshte Albaguard_Drago...

Per me shume rreth tij shkoni ketu.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ky eshte Leli...

Qe ta njihni me mire, shkoni  ketu.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ky eshte Erigleni...

Qe ta njhni me mire klikoni 
ketu.

----------


## edspace

Fotoja e Bledit.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ky eshte Gertiii3.

Shkoni ketu per ta njohur me mire.

----------


## SuperShejtan



----------


## KaMeLaaa

He mo ju pelqen Koli  :perqeshje:  i mire eshte nuk e shajme dot  :buzeqeshje:

----------

